# Brightest keychain light



## Dazed (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered loads of times before. (Probably has.)

What's the bightest EDC/keychain flashlight available. I'm looking at the Fenix L0D that DX sells for $56. That must be a good price, right? 

Ideally, candidates shouldn't cost (much) more than this and not be (much) bigger than a maglite Solitaire. It also needs to be plenty bright enough to use as a "walk out" light when/if my bike light breaks down in the forest at night.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Dazed (Oct 24, 2008)

Dazed said:


> I'm looking at the Fenix L0D that DX sells for $56. That must be a good price, right?



I'm gonna go ahead and take that back!

http://www.batteryjunction.com/fenix-lod-q5.html


----------



## HKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

LiteFlux LF2X is brighter.
The lummi lights are also brighter.
And for a bigger light, check Dereelight C2H

But with all high performance lights, the problem is price and runtime. One to high the other to low.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 24, 2008)

You can get a shorter yet but slightly wider 180 lumens from a Fenix P1D (2.8 x 0.8 inches, $53): https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_65&products_id=354

Smaller yet, up to 200 lumens but with seriously compromised runtime and a specialty battery, the Lummi Raw (1.8 x 0.7 inches, ~$75): http://web.mac.com/Lummii/Lummi2/Raw_Al.html

As small as it gets, 100 lumens also with compromised runtime, but small enough to lose easily, the Lummi Wee (1.3 x 0.6 inches, ~$60): http://web.mac.com/Lummii/Lummi2/Wee_NS.html

The Fenix is the most pragmatic of the three, being multi-mode with good runtime and using a standard 123 battery, but if you've got to have the smallest possible flashlight, the Lummis can't be beat.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 24, 2008)

Liteflux LF2X is brighter. It can put out at 50% what the L0D puts out at 100% due to its Q5.

Many people say it has a shorter runtime, but if you drop it down so it's putting out the same amount of light, the runtimes are essentially equal.

Go here and compare the two:

http://www.light-reviews.com/compare.html


----------



## bltkmt (Oct 24, 2008)

Draco. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 24, 2008)

The L0D-CE Q4 is $42.78 shipped from Fenix Store after using the 8% off coupon "CPF8". Batteryjunction's 5%(?) off coupon is "CPF2006".

The Liteflux LF2X might be another good choice. You can set the two output levels to what you need them to be.

Remember that at higher output you won't get much runtime even with rechargeable batteries.

:welcome:


----------



## gswitter (Oct 24, 2008)

Bonky said:


> Liteflux LF2X is brighter. It can put out at 50% what the L0D puts out at 100% due to its Q5.
> 
> Many people say it has a shorter runtime, but if you drop it down so it's putting out the same amount of light, the runtimes are essentially equal.
> 
> ...


The L0D CE in that review is the original P4, not the current Q4 model.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 25, 2008)

Bonky said:


> Liteflux LF2X is brighter. It can put out at 50% what the L0D puts out at 100% due to its Q5.



The LOD has a Q4 or better, so the difference is extremely small between a Q5. A Q5 is not twice the brightness as a Q4 bin. Efficiency wise they are about the same. Operation wise the LOD having a MUCH easier interface for a novice user, and comparable output using the same cells.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

Marduke said:


> The LOD has a Q4 or better, so the difference is extremely small between a Q5. A Q5 is not twice the brightness as a Q4 bin. Efficiency wise they are about the same. Operation wise the LOD having a MUCH easier interface for a novice user, and comparable output using the same cells.



The keyword here is "the same cell", the LF2X is designed to also work with LiIon, where it has a higher output. The L0D can also be loaded with LiIon and will be very bright, but this is outside specification and might damage it.

I do not agree about the user interface, on the LF2X your turn it some for first level and a bit more for second level, that is a very easy user interface.
If your want access to all of its function also including programming, your are correct, it is a MUCH more difficult user interface


----------



## GLOCK18 (Oct 25, 2008)

I use a Photon ReX Li-Ion Rechargeable Micro-Light with 4 white LEDs

http://www.lighthound.com/Photon-ReX-Li-Ion-Rechargeable-Micro-Light-with-4-white-LEDs_p_6-1544.html


----------



## NetMage (Oct 25, 2008)

bltkmt said:


> Draco. You will not be disappointed.



+1


----------



## white light (Oct 25, 2008)

bltkmt said:


> Draco. You will not be disappointed.


 
:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs great little light,and super bright


----------



## dig-it (Oct 25, 2008)

bltkmt said:


> Draco. You will not be disappointed.


Its a sun you can hide in a Chapstick tube.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Oct 25, 2008)

Fenix LOD CE Q4 with a 10440 rechargable, runtimes are short if used at full power but if used in medium (about the same amount of light that a SF 6P puts out) then it should be good for a while, all lights mentioned here are good lights and would be fine for your application

Nemo


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 25, 2008)

The Draco must be a lot less than the last time I checked for it to be in the $56 range of interest stated by the OP.

I really want to get one if someone can show where to buy one for that price range.

Getting back to the original thread, Fenix L0D will be good choice and although I have no experience with it, it appears lots of happy owners with the Liteflux LF2X as well.

I've been happy enough with my L0D's to have actually given them to everyone in my family, several friends and I always have at least a couple spares on hand just in case I find someone needing something small enough to carry all the time that will actually put out some light, and yet be dimmable to preserve night vision.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm partial to Peak lights, so I would suggest a Peak Baltic AAA in stainless steel with the P4 emitter. Rugged, reliable. $60


----------



## Bonky (Oct 25, 2008)

Like I always say the only thing holding me back from an L0D is the 100Hz PWM. Bump it to 300+Hz and I'm all over it.


----------



## bltkmt (Oct 25, 2008)

I bought a used Draco for $70 recently...so yes, they can be had near his price range.


----------



## Bullwinkle (Oct 26, 2008)

having had the fenix lod q4 for a couple of months, running li ion rechargables I have to tell you this is one solid light, easy UI, and very powerful. I would purchase again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Illum (Oct 26, 2008)

Bullwinkle said:


> having had the fenix lod q4 for a couple of months, running li ion rechargables I have to tell you this is one solid light, easy UI, and very powerful. I would purchase again in a heartbeat.



might want to grab a couple while you are at it, last I heard they are going to be discontinued


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 26, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> might want to grab a couple while you are at it, last I heard they are going to be discontinued




Fortunately I still have 7 of them! :nana:


----------



## WadeF (Oct 26, 2008)

If you want bright use 10440's in a Fenix LOD-CE Q4. This will of course void your warranty and you need to understand the risks of using li-ion batteries.


----------



## etc (Oct 26, 2008)

Somewhat off-topic, but I got a free keychain lite from LightHound, anyone know what this beast is? Powered by these flat coin cells.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 26, 2008)

etc said:


> Somewhat off-topic, but I got a free keychain lite from LightHound, anyone know what this beast is? Powered by these flat coin cells.



It's a fauxton, same as here:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1253

Uses a generic 5mm (suspected Snow) LED powered direct drive off 2xCR2016's


----------



## etc (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks. It appears less bright than some other keychain lite I had from DX about 2 years ago, could it be they used Nichia 5mm LEDs?


----------



## Marduke (Oct 26, 2008)

etc said:


> Thanks. It appears less bright than some other keychain lite I had from DX about 2 years ago, could it be they used Nichia 5mm LEDs?



No, they are the same generic 5mm's.


----------



## etc (Oct 26, 2008)

OK, I haven't tested it in the dark yet.
It does appear kind of blue-ish.


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 26, 2008)

As a Mountain biker myself. I would focus more on runtime than brightness. When you are in the woods, you do not need a lot of light to brighten up the place. But if you have to walk out and you are several miles from the parking lot, you will be glad you have the extra runtime especially if you land up spending the night out.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Oct 27, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> As a Mountain biker myself. I would focus more on runtime than brightness. When you are in the woods, you do not need a lot of light to brighten up the place. But if you have to walk out and you are several miles from the parking lot, you will be glad you have the extra runtime especially if you land up spending the night out.


Solution to BOTH longest runtime and highest output in a commercially available keychain light:

LF2x

set position one to the minimum setting (0.2%). This will provide just enough light to walk outside in a truly dark environment, or allow reading up papers up close without dazzling yourself. It will run for over 9 days of continuous ontime with a AAA or LiIon on the lowest setting.

Set position two to 100%. Enjoy an extremely bright keychain light if you need it. 


Both peak brightness and peak throw will be slightly less compared to the L0D. This is more than offset by the following advantages (IMO, of course):



L0D lacks a true low output setting
LF2 Stippled reflector trades off some throw to provide a more useful beam profile up close
L0D has a very annoying 100Hz flicker in its lower settings, compared to imperceptible 8kHz flicker for LF2
LF2 has battery overdischarge protection, and low battery voltage warning (important for running LiIon safely)
LF2 allows DIRECT access to either high or low ouptuts, without having to skip levels. Important if you want to keep output low so as not to dazzle yourself, you'd rather not have to go through a medium or high stage first
LF2 and LF2x are relatively easily to open up to perform an emitter swap, unlike L0D which is glued shut -- this means you can upgrade to a more efficient emitter down the road.
In my case, I swapped out the Q5 WC in my LF2x for a Q2 5A neutral white LED to improve color rendition.
I'm also toying with the idea of trying to cram an MC-E into a LF2 or LF2x, followed by boring out the reflector slightly to make a high-overall-output flood light.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 27, 2008)

2xTrinity said:


> Solution to BOTH longest runtime and highest output in a commercially available keychain light:
> 
> LF2x
> 
> ...


I've been so tempted by the LF2x for quite a while now but I really do use the medium setting on my L0D's a lot. 

Is the low on the LF2x anywhere as low as on a D10? If so I'm probably going to get one, especially since Fenix isn't going to do anything about it.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Oct 27, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> I've been so tempted by the LF2x for quite a while now but I really do use the medium setting on my L0D's a lot.
> 
> Is the low on the LF2x anywhere as low as on a D10? If so I'm probably going to get one, especially since Fenix isn't going to do anything about it.


From the website it appears the D10 is dimmable to about 2% of maximum output. The LF2x is dimmable to as low as 0.2% of max.

You can access a third level if you'd like, but it requires two "switching cycles" (eg double-twisting the head of the light). As often a I use my medium setting (which is almost never) I'm fine with that. I really only use low output (when I need JUST enough light to see with), or high output (when I need as much light as I can get for a brief time).


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 28, 2008)

2xTrinity said:


> From the website it appears the D10 is dimmable to about 2% of maximum output. The LF2x is dimmable to as low as 0.2% of max.
> 
> You can access a third level if you'd like, but it requires two "switching cycles" (eg double-twisting the head of the light). As often a I use my medium setting (which is almost never) I'm fine with that. I really only use low output (when I need JUST enough light to see with), or high output (when I need as much light as I can get for a brief time).


I actually do use all 3 levels on my L0D on a regular basis but have always wished it didn't have to be so blinding when I'm outside with my eyes adjusted to the dark. 

Did they ever offer the LF2x in any color other than black?


----------



## 2xTrinity (Oct 28, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> I actually do use all 3 levels on my L0D on a regular basis but have always wished it didn't have to be so blinding when I'm outside with my eyes adjusted to the dark.
> 
> Did they ever offer the LF2x in any color other than black?


LF2x is only offered in a glossy gray anodize, or bare aluminum. LF2 is matte black anodized.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 28, 2008)

Grey sounds good! After all this time I just looked at your signature lines! Unfortunately no more pics but I did see some at LED Cool's thread. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Dazed (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, guys! Lots of great feedback here. 

I'll probably get either a L0D or a LF2x. I think I can get a better price on the Fenix, so I'm leaning that way at the moment.

If the only problem using Li-Ions in the Fenix is a void warranty, I'll give that a shot. I probably can't resist. 

BTW: It looks to me that on the LF2x there is no way of attaching a lanyard/keychain. If that's the case, it may drop off my short list. Is this so?


----------



## Dazed (Oct 29, 2008)

On a whim, I went for an even cheaper light. The KD Cree Q5 HAIII Buckle Light RT V5. Claimed output is 60lm, and build quality seems fairly OK from the pics at least. I'll try it and see how it turns out.


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

Dazed said:


> What's the bightest EDC/keychain flashlight available.



Streamlight UltraStinger, of course.


----------



## rayman (Oct 29, 2008)

powernoodle said:


> Streamlight UltraStinger, of course.



Not a little bit annoying when it bounces against your knee while driving .

rayman


----------



## fightnut (Oct 29, 2008)

When I think "key chain" light, I think of something like this http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1253

.47 cents, and surprisingly bright! (22,000mcd). Not your typical keychain led (10,000-12,000mcd).

But then I'm cheap and don't like carrying things in my pocket, so you can see why I'd choose this over a regular "flashlight".

Have 'em on every keychain, in the cars, in nightstands and dotted around the house.
Lose one, break one.....who cares, it was .47 cents. I'd be too worried all the time about a $60-70 light in my pocket (but again I'm CHEAP! LOL!).

Obviously not what the OP had in mind, but others may find them useful, so I thought I'd add it.


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 29, 2008)

Dazed said:


> On a whim, I went for an even cheaper light. The KD Cree Q5 HAIII Buckle Light RT V5. Claimed output is 60lm, and build quality seems fairly OK from the pics at least. I'll try it and see how it turns out.



I am surprised you did not go with something with a more proven reliability for when you are in the woods. Unless the trails you ride are small and close the parking lot.


----------



## Dazed (Oct 29, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> I am surprised you did not go with something with a more proven reliability for when you are in the woods. Unless the trails you ride are small and close the parking lot.



I decided that I can always fit my Fenix T1 in my Camelbak, so this will just stay on my keychain.

...And when I'm riding in the dark, It'll never be too deep in the forest.

Also: I'm gettin an Ay-Up MTB light kit with two independent lights, (thrower with 3h battery pack on helmet and flood with 6h battery on handlebars), so I'll be pretty decently covered, I think.


----------



## Illum (Oct 30, 2008)

powernoodle said:


> Streamlight UltraStinger, of course.



classic pic


----------

